
[video] EEVblog #959 – How Much I Make on YouTube REVEALED - pataphysician
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8qdOAEQnps
======
pataphysician
I've thought about making YouTube videos before, as have many here have, I'm
sure. The main deterrent for me has been the matter of supporting myself while
spending so much time on YouTube. Leaving it at that, I went about my days
wondering what it would take to be successful and exactly what success could
look like. Then, one of my favorite YouTubers shared his results! Anyways,
thanks for sharing Dave. Good on you! I hope it encourages others to explore
making educational content.

